# Honda motor to VW Trans?



## boatguy34 (Sep 18, 2006)

I know a lot of you want to strip me of my VW privileges, but does anyone know if someone makes a kit to put a Honda motor to an older 1974 VW Bug Trans?


----------



## MSGTYetti (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: Honda motor to VW Trans? (boatguy34)*

i think i know what your getting at, but i dont know. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Forget the honda motor and stick a rotory on the VW trany


----------



## silvervdubs99 (Oct 7, 2000)

*Re: Honda motor to VW Trans? (boatguy34)*

a hewland trans is basically the beetle tranny and i know i have seen honda b seies bolted to those in race form, so just do a search
a custom bellhousing can certainly be made


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: Honda motor to VW Trans? (boatguy34)*

Does anyone make a kit to put a Honda motor elsewhere?


----------



## Boost_Retard (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Honda motor to VW Trans? (antichristonwheels)*

http://www.kennedyeng.com/
I used one of the kits they build to install my ABA motor onto a VW bus tranny, 
i think the S2000 Honda motor has the correct rotation..and a friend of mine just installed some honda aluminum V6 onto his rail with a KEP adaptor kit, i think its something like 290HP (not sure, dont know hondas), he ran a rotary (bridge port 13B) for years in the unlimited buggy class and says this new honda motor kicks the rotarys ass..
As im sure u know, in the case of a motor that rotates the wrong way..you can always flip your diff in a type 1 tranny.. some say it takes a little bit of life span out of the tranny, but i have done it and it worked great.
Go to http://www.shoptalkforums.com and check out the conversion perversion forum...all about air cooled motor/tranny swaps..
good luck, but your still a sinner if you stick that motor onto a VW












_Modified by Boost_Retard at 10:34 PM 9-19-2006_


----------



## turborabbit77 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Honda motor to VW Trans? (Boost_Retard)*

GO with *pinto beans*.
The ford pinto 4 cyl .. they can hold massive power fromk dual carbs to turbo setups.. 300+ HP is an option for ya with reliability.


----------



## calituner (Aug 11, 2005)

i know a company that allows you to bolt a WRX motor to a diesel vanagon trans thats a better way to go than a honda motor


----------



## vanaman (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: (calituner)*

forget the honda motor. bolt in a vanagon trans and put in a subby or vw.

steve


----------



## SvenRasta (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: (vanaman)*

wrx motor would be better


----------

